# So cross with diabetes nurse - type 2 advice required please



## grainger (Mar 12, 2018)

so... a family friend of mine is type 2 and we occasionally talk about it as I don’t feel he looks after himself at all.

Found out today that his hba1c is 90 and when he said to his diabetes nurse at the GP I’m going to need to do something about this aren’t i? her response was we can up your medication.

I’m fuming. He needs motivation and direction but because the “professionals” are giving him cr*p advice like this he thinks that anything I say must be type 1 related only.

Any advice on how I can help? Advice I can give his daughter or wife or my mum to help him improve?

Thanks so much x


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 12, 2018)

grainger said:


> so... a family friend of mine is type 2 and we occasionally talk about it as I don’t feel he looks after himself at all.
> 
> Found out today that his hba1c is 90 and when he said to his diabetes nurse at the GP I’m going to need to do something about this aren’t i? her response was we can up your medication.
> 
> ...



To be honest, Grainger, I think it's important to find out if this person actually wants to change the way they live their lives, for the prospect of a healthier future, or whether they are very wedded to their current way of living.  I'm not suggesting he doesn't care, but caring and sticking with change are different things.

It's also important to consider if those around him are willing to help him with those changes.  By that I mean, whomever does the cooking in the household, are they willing to go along with any changes he might elect to make?  Whilst it isn't imperative that a partner is supportive or actually following the same way of eating (and drinking), it does really help.  Let's face it, there'd be nothing worse that battling carb cravings in the face of "one/just a bit" wouldn't hurt.

Change has to come from within the person making that change.  It's not easy.

If he's an internet user, he could join up to the forum.


----------



## grainger (Mar 12, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> To be honest, Grainger, I think it's important to find out if this person actually wants to change the way they live their lives, for the prospect of a healthier future, or whether they are very wedded to their current way of living.  I'm not suggesting he doesn't care, but caring and sticking with change are different things.
> 
> It's also important to consider if those around him are willing to help him with those changes.  By that I mean, whomever does the cooking in the household, are they willing to go along with any changes he might elect to make?  Whilst it isn't imperative that a partner is supportive or actually following the same way of eating (and drinking), it does really help.  Let's face it, there'd be nothing worse that battling carb cravings in the face of "one/just a bit" wouldn't hurt.
> 
> ...



Completely understand where you are coming from. I think to be honest while drs and nurses are telling him to just take more meds it’s not creating that mental space for him that’s telling him something needs to change - more to an extent offering an excuse not to.
Although the impression I have with this latest result is that he’s starting to lose faith a little in what they are saying and may be open to alternatives so I want to jump on this.

His family would definitely do all they can to help. He’s set In his ways and quite stubborn I guess. Every time I’ve spoken to him about diet/losing weight/exercise etc I’m given the impression he’s being told quite bizarre things by his medical team and which I guess is why I’m hoping there’s other ways I can talk to him about it that might help - without sounding like I’m completely going against the medical advice he’s being given. Because let’s face it - we are taught to trust doctors etc so why would he trust his daughters friend over a doctor!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi grainger ~ you're so kind in endeavouring to help your family friend. I always recommend the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER Amazon £10.29. Its a great tool for people living with diabetes who count carborhydrates as part of the management of their condition.

The book contains over 1700 photos of a wide range of popular food and drink items. The carborhydrate ~ calorie ~ protein ~ fat  ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values are clearly displayed in colour-coded circles. This highly visual approach makes it incredibly quick and easy to see the nutrient content of the food and drink we consume.
www.amazon.co.uk

As his wife, daughter, your mum and yourself want to help him, then I believe the CARB & CALORIE COUNTER book is a good start to doing just that. How about he joins this forum and takes a look in the food sections for meal ideas. As someone said here *its not what you can't eat but more of what you CAN eat.* Your family friend needs motivation so why not put the book in front of him? Diabetes is a condition that can be managed with the right diet & exercise regimes.

With an HbA1c of 90 he deffinitly needs pointing in the right direction. Its all well and good to be informed by his DN that his medication can be 'upped. He needs advice about his eating habits too and to be made aware that he's to reduce his intake of carborhydrates ~ and to embark on an exercise regime if he is able. I think he needs encouragement to change his outlook of his condition and there's no place like this forum to get just that. I hope he listens to you grainger, after all its for his own healths sake. You can't do more than that hun. x


----------



## Davein (Mar 13, 2018)

Quote: 'why would he trust his daughter's friend over a doctor?' Very simple grainger- she is a person living 24/7 with  diabetes and controlling it very well and confident enough to go through pregnancy with it. If that combined experience doesn't qualify you to understand diabetes more than his doctor then I don't know what would.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 13, 2018)

I agree entirely about the book. It's my "eating bible" and I check it every day.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 13, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I agree entirely about the book. It's my "eating bible" and I check it every day.


Mine too I also have the App


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2018)

How about printing out Maggie Davey's letter for him, and his family, and perhaps getting him a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker? The medication is clearly not working for him, and this is more than likely to do with the poor advice he has had about food choices. Would he be willing to test, if only for a 'trial' two-week period? That would really show him the true situation, and perhaps if he threw in some more diabetes-friendly meal options (making sure that his current medication wouldn't potentially cause a low) he would see the difference that could be achieved.


----------



## grainger (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks all.

Think I’ll put together a book pack with the letter and give to him (ensuring his wife knows I have - so I know at least one of them will read them).

Fingers crossed even if he only makes a couple of changes that his health can improve. I’m so aware of how upset his daughter gets but this.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 13, 2018)

Get details of a diabetes support group (if there is one anywhere near).  Give him the details, as well as this forum and Diabetes UK.


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Mar 13, 2018)

It's interesting to read this. When I was first diagnosed type 2, 5 months ago, one of my regular clients told me about her husband being type 2 for the last 20 years. His doctor actually told him that it didn't matter what he ate, it's a chronic, progressive disease. He's now on insulin with a Hba1c of 86...... She thinks I'm obsessive because I eat very low carb..... It must be a common problem!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> It's interesting to read this. When I was first diagnosed type 2, 5 months ago, one of my regular clients told me about her husband being type 2 for the last 20 years. His doctor actually told him that it didn't matter what he ate, it's a chronic, progressive disease. He's now on insulin with a Hba1c of 86...... She thinks I'm obsessive because I eat very low carb..... It must be a common problem!


Unfortunately, this sort of very negative view does seem to be common from a lot of healthcare professionals. They may be disillusioned by the fact that many of their patients fail to make the adjustments required in order to improve their blood sugar levels, but this is no excuse to present the condition as a 'no hope' situation and leave people with the fatalistic view that things can only get worse   This IS a condition that can be improved with the right knowledge and support and no-one should ever be told otherwise, whatever their situation


----------



## trophywench (Mar 13, 2018)

You actually think that people do what doctors tell them to?  I heard yet another person say 10 days ago their husband's doctor had told him he had a touch of sugar.  Apparently he hasn't needed to change anything at all - just take the tablets ....

She's exactly the same age as me, we've all known each other since we were 11 - we had a school friend lunch!  I've no idea what he said to her but if his doc did tell him that - then he needs striking off.  Her husband gives 'us lot' more than a decade but sheet, he still plays badminton, water skis etc - a seriously fit bloke who owned and ran a multi million ££ industrial and hospital ductwork business - so he's by no means thick either.

Just Aaaargghh - but I wasn't going to have a go and try and find out what the case really is, in a social setting.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 13, 2018)

Perhaps his DSN would refer him to a Diabetes Education Programme ~ the duration of the Course is usually 6wks ~ 2hrs once a week. I attended an X-pert Diabetes Education Programme Course and found it very interesting and beneficial. Your friend would also meet other like Type 2's with whom he can relate regarding the condition. 

I truly hope that he appreciates the extent of your enquiries and as a result you will present him with the facts which you are collating for him. Not only that grainger, but let him know that he has 100% full support from his family. I sincerely hope he 'listens' and takes advantage of your good-will advice for his own sake. x
WL


----------



## grainger (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks all. I’ve ordered the carbs and cals book and the type 2 diabetes book - they should arrive tomorrow and I think I’ll gatecrash his church on Sunday and speak to him then and give him his new goodie bag! 

All your suggestions are great, I’ll write a list of things he could ask etc about. 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 13, 2018)

If he does not change he will find himself between a rock and a hardplace like I have after gradually slipping backwards.  Now I have to be very strict with what I eat and drink.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 13, 2018)

You have to realise that the highly selected group of T2s on this forum are a self selected group who want the best advice as to how to live with this condition and not to suffer from it. Getting a lower HbA1c is an aim, rewarded with congratulations, quite rightly.

This is a tiny number of people compared to the population with T2 in this country. So when you come across wild or feral T2s it can come as a shock. A lot of folk don’t give a toss about their diabetes. You can’t see it, so it’s not a worry. Complications? “Yes, I’ve got diabetes”. I’ve seen this so many times - not as a GP, but in War Pension files, a cross section of (mainly men) over maybe most of a century of records.

Fix that, and you’ve got an education problem that will cost more than fixing Trident. That includes GPs and nurses as well. That’s not to say it shouldn’t be done, but we aren’t the missionaries who should be doing it. We’ve got enough to do keeping ourselves on the straight and narrow.


----------



## grainger (Mar 13, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> That’s not to say it shouldn’t be done, but we aren’t the missionaries who should be doing it. We’ve got enough to do keeping ourselves on the straight and narrow.



If we don’t care about others and want to help them then what’s the point? I don’t want to live a selfish existence. 
I might not make a difference with my friend but given how I have a knowledge base and people on here who can help guide me with some of the intricacies of type 2 then surely I should use that to try and help.
There will always be people who have less issues and people who have more - but in my opinion we should use what we have to give back. Not just assume it is someone else’s problem. Without this forum I’d have been lost - this forum allows me to try and help a friend. Simple really.


----------



## Maz2 (Mar 13, 2018)

I always think it is a good idea to offer some advice to patients as to how to take charge of their help.  However, Mikey B is correct in that a lot of people don't care.  I have a couple of friends who are pre-diabetic and also an ex colleague at work and neither of them seem to want to take charge of anything or bother to try to change things.  I do think it would be worthwhile though if medical professionals did at least try to find out whether a particular person does have the motivation to change their lifestyle.  Some do, some don't. Either way, they have to be helped.


----------



## Maz2 (Mar 13, 2018)

sorry -"help" should read "health" in first sentence.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2018)

It's true, we can't help everyone, but if we encounter them we can give them options they may have been unaware of. Whether they take that further or not is up to them, but if you can help someone reduce their risks and improve their quality of life, you should


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 13, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Diabetes Education Programme ~ the duration of the Course is usually 6wks ~ 2hrs once a week.


X-pert is 6 sessions. It's not available everywhere though.  Some area do Desmond, which is 2 sessions and may be done in one day. Both are for T2.  There's also a local provision in some areas instead.  Leeds has it's own course. 3 sessions. Plus a separate, voluntary carbohydrates awareness session (that they actually tell people about, sign them up to and actually run) and a session about labels.
T1s have separate courses, DAFNE.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 13, 2018)

grainger said:


> If we don’t care about others and want to help them then what’s the point? I don’t want to live a selfish existence.
> I might not make a difference with my friend but given how I have a knowledge base and people on here who can help guide me with some of the intricacies of type 2 then surely I should use that to try and help.
> There will always be people who have less issues and people who have more - but in my opinion we should use what we have to give back. Not just assume it is someone else’s problem. Without this forum I’d have been lost - this forum allows me to try and help a friend. Simple really.



That’s a great attitude grainger and to be honest, I wish I’d known more about diabetes when my now deceased type 2 friend died from serious complications including a stroke and sight loss. He used to enjoy a good drink then think nothing of a pizza or takeaway on the way home. Nothing would moderate his behaviour because like most people he couldn’t see the link between enjoyable food and serious illness. He just wouldn’t be told or agree to limitations and died in his very early 60’s


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 13, 2018)

We do what we can, and hopefully help those who can manage.   Maybe it'll be the help those who have been finding it difficult needs.  As for those who don't want to know; well you'll know where you are with them, and decide what involvement you want with them in the future.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 14, 2018)

grainger said:


> If we don’t care about others and want to help them then what’s the point? I don’t want to live a selfish existence.
> I might not make a difference with my friend but given how I have a knowledge base and people on here who can help guide me with some of the intricacies of type 2 then surely I should use that to try and help.
> There will always be people who have less issues and people who have more - but in my opinion we should use what we have to give back. Not just assume it is someone else’s problem. Without this forum I’d have been lost - this forum allows me to try and help a friend. Simple really.


That’s a brilliant attitude IMHO @grainger. A helping hand is often all someone needs...


----------



## Barbie1 (Mar 14, 2018)

My Diabetes nurse at the surgery told me that she loved to see and talk to me, because most of her (type 2) patients do not take any interest in their condition and are not prepared to make any effort to help themselves, despite her encouragement. Sad really!


----------



## Drummer (Mar 14, 2018)

My diagnostic Hba1c was 91. 
On an easy to keep to low carb diet of about 50 gm a day my test at 80 days was 47 and 41 at 6 months - no more problem.
Perhaps I was lucky, I don't need medication and I have lost weight without trying.
The HCPs I have seen were just about totally useless - but I think that the doctor is sulking, I haven't seen him since diagnosis. We are supposed to be ill and on a downward, ever more dependant spiral, after all - and I'm not.
I use Atkins is that is what I started way back in the 1970s, but always was advised that it was not the way to eat - well - I am going to stick to it for the rest of my life, or until they lock me up and look after me 'properly'.


----------



## Robin (Mar 14, 2018)

Barbie1 said:


> My Diabetes nurse at the surgery told me that she loved to see and talk to me, because most of her (type 2) patients do not take any interest in their condition and are not prepared to make any effort to help themselves, despite her encouragement. Sad really!


That's what my nurse says, too!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 14, 2018)

Robin said:


> That's what my nurse says, too!


Yep, same response from my DSN, who was shocked at how I 'resolved' my diabetes.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 14, 2018)

grainger said:


> so... a family friend of mine is type 2 and we occasionally talk about it as I don’t feel he looks after himself at all.
> 
> Found out today that his hba1c is 90 and when he said to his diabetes nurse at the GP I’m going to need to do something about this aren’t i? her response was we can up your medication.
> 
> ...


Well said Grainger !  I have two of my good friends who where T2 now off all  there T2 meds. They both call there Drs nurses because of bad advice. 1 of them was on insulin ? A bit common & is off ?


----------



## Bryan Osborne (Mar 14, 2018)

I think your comments have merit I am being hived of to a "diabetic nurse" who is frankly the rudest medical person I have ever met, she eclipses "Daktari" I had as an MO in the Army. Treated like I was some sort of Criminal for getting diabetes!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 14, 2018)

Military MOs are legendary for that. Everyone’s a skiver. Did you ever try going to one with sunburn?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 14, 2018)

Barbie1 said:


> My Diabetes nurse at the surgery told me that she loved to see and talk to me, because most of her (type 2) patients do not take any interest in their condition and are not prepared to make any effort to help themselves, despite her encouragement. Sad really!





Robin said:


> That's what my nurse says, too!



Same here with my DN at the surgery.


----------



## Bryan Osborne (Mar 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Military MOs are legendary for that. Everyone’s a skiver. Did you ever try going to one with sunburn?


Yes.... Covered me with that violet stuff out of pure spite!


----------



## Bryan Osborne (Mar 14, 2018)

Bryan Osborne said:


> Yes.... Covered me with that violet stuff out of pure spite!


You were in REAL trouble if you got sent to the Medical Corporal with halitosis and the white coat!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 15, 2018)

grainger said:


> If we don’t care about others and want to help them then what’s the point? I don’t want to live a selfish existence.
> I might not make a difference with my friend but given how I have a knowledge base and people on here who can help guide me with some of the intricacies of type 2 then surely I should use that to try and help.
> There will always be people who have less issues and people who have more - but in my opinion we should use what we have to give back. Not just assume it is someone else’s problem. Without this forum I’d have been lost - this forum allows me to try and help a friend. Simple really.


Very well said @grainger  I agree with everything you have said and being a T2 I appreciate this forum and it has and is a life saver for me.


----------



## travellor (Mar 15, 2018)

@grainger 
Does he need to lose weight at all.

I found the Newcastle diet was extremely effective, to the stage were I can happily eat most things now.

I do watch out for carbs, but prefer to eat low fat by choice, to keep the weight off now.
I find it much more convenient to my lifestyle.
Possibly the lifestyle choice overall is why he isn't listening to you?


----------



## grainger (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi all

Just a quick update - I’ve not seen him but have been reliably informed by my mum that he’s started to read one of the books I gave him so please keep everything crossed that a. It helps and b. He starts to take control of his health.

Thanks


----------



## bamba (Mar 30, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Military MOs are legendary for that. Everyone’s a skiver. Did you ever try going to one with sunburn?



In the military sunburn is considered a "self inflicted injury".

Unfortunately some people put type 2 DM in the same category.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 30, 2018)

grainger said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a quick update - I’ve not seen him but have been reliably informed by my mum that he’s started to read one of the books I gave him so please keep everything crossed that a. It helps and b. He starts to take control of his health.
> 
> Thanks


It's great to hear that he's reading one of the books grainger ~ perhaps he'll realise now that he needs to pull in the reins and take control of his diabetes for the sake of his health. This is good. You have done very well indeed by presenting him with vital information and yes pleased to say everything's crossed here.
WL


----------



## Edgar (Mar 30, 2018)

I saw a different GP yesteday about a condition entirely unrelated to my Type 2, but he mentioned my diabetes and said I should be grateful that I only contracted it in my 70's so I wouldn't have it for long. Charming!


----------



## Davein (Mar 30, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I saw a different GP yesteday about a condition entirely unrelated to my Type 2, but he mentioned my diabetes and said I should be grateful that I only contracted it in my 70's so I wouldn't have it for long. Charming!


He didn't phrase that very well did he. I consider myself very fortunate for not having evaded any serious medical conditions for 59 years. But who knows how long anyone will have it for. Yesterday we saw two 110 year olds celebrating their birthdays, so who knows, Edgar.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 30, 2018)

Davein said:


> He didn't phrase that very well did he. I consider myself very fortunate for not having evaded any serious medical conditions for 59 years. But who knows how long anyone will have it for. Yesterday we saw two 110 year olds celebrating their birthdays, so who knows, Edgar.


Who knows indeed ~ so eat your greens to keep diabetes at bay!!


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 30, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I saw a different GP yesteday about a condition entirely unrelated to my Type 2, but he mentioned my diabetes and said I should be grateful that I only contracted it in my 70's so I wouldn't have it for long. Charming!


The likelihood is you've probably had it for some time prior to your diagnosis Edgar...clearly that GP has little idea of T2 diabetes development.


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 30, 2018)

Barbie1 said:


> My Diabetes nurse at the surgery told me that she loved to see and talk to me, because most of her (type 2) patients do not take any interest in their condition and are not prepared to make any effort to help themselves, despite her encouragement. Sad really!


Sadly some DSNs & GPs take little interest in their T2's patients condition...have little knowledge about their patients conditions...so themselves do not make much effort to help their patients...how many T2s here have been told no need to test...rely on the eat well plate...it works both ways.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 30, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I saw a different GP yesteday about a condition entirely unrelated to my Type 2, but he mentioned my diabetes and said I should be grateful that I only contracted it in my 70's so I wouldn't have it for long. Charming!



She was clearly off the day they did sensitivity training! It would be laughable if it wasn’t so tactless!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2018)

I might have remarked she'd be lucky to get to my age, with that attitude .......


----------



## Ljc (Mar 30, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I saw a different GP yesteday about a condition entirely unrelated to my Type 2, but he mentioned my diabetes and said I should be grateful that I only contracted it in my 70's so I wouldn't have it for long. Charming!


The bloomin cheek of her.
I would have said similar to Jenny


----------



## Alister (Mar 31, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I should be grateful that I only contracted it in my 70's so I wouldn't have it for long. Charming!


i'd have found it quit amusing, but then again i do have a bit of an evil streak to my humour, it takes all sorts i supose


----------



## travellor (Apr 2, 2018)

No problem to me either, that's the sort of thing my GP would say to me.


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 2, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> To be honest, Grainger, I think it's important to find out if this person actually wants to change the way they live their lives, for the prospect of a healthier future, or whether they are very wedded to their current way of living.  I'm not suggesting he doesn't care, but caring and sticking with change are different things.
> 
> It's also important to consider if those around him are willing to help him with those changes.  By that I mean, whomever does the cooking in the household, are they willing to go along with any changes he might elect to make?  Whilst it isn't imperative that a partner is supportive or actually following the same way of eating (and drinking), it does really help.  Let's face it, there'd be nothing worse that battling carb cravings in the face of "one/just a bit" wouldn't hurt.
> 
> ...


Hi And Breathe. I wonder if you would mind if I pick your brains.  I was pre-diabetic, got out of it and now it has gone back up. I am not certain what has gone wrong so am testing again.  I wondered how you managed to get down from 73 to in the 30s and keep it down.  It might give me some pointers.


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 2, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> Hi And Breathe. I wonder if you would mind if I pick your brains.  I was pre-diabetic, got out of it and now it has gone back up. I am not certain what has gone wrong so am testing again.  I wondered how you managed to get down from 73 to in the 30s and keep it down.  It might give me some pointers.



Maz2 - I took a very simple approach to it.  I "simply" ate to my meter.

By that I mean, I did lots of testing, so that I could identify which foods my body could and couldn't handle, in keeping my numbers to an acceptable level.

When I bought my meter, which was pretty much immediately, initially, I tested for about about 2 weeks, with only giving up sugar.  I didn't eat much, in terms of sugary stuff, anyway, but I was also travelling for some of that time, and was literally in an hotel for about 10 days.  Nowadays, I find hotels easy, but then I wasn't so well informed and whilst I didn't over-indulge, in terms of over-eating, but I was eating bread and pasta, having been advised that was fine.

I set myself a series of target ranges for my testing; reducing these target ranges as I achieved the predecessors, so that I felt the hill wasn't too steep.  If I saw high numbers, I tried to work out where the issue was, and ate less of that food, or gave it up.

I never set out to trim up, but I lost weight along the way, getting very slight indeed.

My advice to you would be to invest in yourself, by virtue of lots of testing and record keeping.  Keep records of what you eat, and whatr the matching blood numbers are, by testing before you eat, then two hours later.  Along the way you can finesse things.

You may have some annoying experiences; finding foods that you don't get along with (in terms of blood numbers), but you may also find some unexpected things that you're just fine with.  

I'd further suggest that you set yourself short term goals as opposed to the whole deal of reversing or achieving a non-diabetic HbA1c score in one go.  Setting incremental goals, for average blood sugars under x, y or z, and adjusting down as you go can give you a bit of a lift as you go along, rather than a binary result of "did I achieve my one goal in the last 3 months", with the answer Yes or No.  That, to my mind piles on the pressure unnecessarily.

I was very fortunate to effectively reverse at the fist HbA1c test, and keep things in that arena.  My last test was my lowest ever.  I hadn't specifically tried to lower it from the time before, it just happened that was this time around.

Really good luck with it all.  Everyone is different and I was very fortunate not to be dealing with any other health or stressy challenges at the time.  Not everyone gets that lucky, but I'll roll with it.

Just do your best.  You can't do any more than that.


----------



## grainger (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey all.

So, I haven’t seen my friend in a while as the whole having a 2nd child has got in the way recently!
But my mum saw him yesterday at some function and apparently he was talking to another type 2 and he was evidently telling her things he’d recently learnt etc! So I have no idea what his levels are doing etc but it’s sounding like at the very least he’s now talking about it and has clearly read some of the books I gave him or started talking more to people which can only be a good thing....

So I just wanted to say thank you to all those who gave advice... THANK YOU


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 3, 2018)

Great news @grainger!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 4, 2018)

That is good to hear.


----------



## Bryan Osborne (Jul 4, 2018)

I have to say that my GP has been BRILLIANT. Whatever I wanted in order to get myself off my chuff or indeed to motivate and encourage me has been outstanding. Well thats the first two "visits!" Enter stage right the Diabetes "Practitioner!" I went in to see this new bod because I thought I was having a problem. I had managed to lose 21kg through changing lifestyle, diet and moderate exercise. I was feeling the best I had been for years. She kept me waiting an hour! 

I suggested i might be having some side effects and she waived her hands about and basically said its a load of rubbish, THEN proceeded to give me the Diabetes UK Magazine...! Err hello? I have been diagnosed over a year, the only sensible advice in any quality I have got from this forum. 

On Thursday I went for my annual MOT I had made a complaint and was diverted to another practitioner who was the exact opposite in approach. SHE actually said the NHS takes a one coat fits all approach to diabetes type 2. Anyhow the rub of it is I have taken myself off meds completely and I am maintaining my weight (well I put on a pound and a half last YEAR so that will have to go lol) and my metering is between a high of 7.1 first thing in the morning and mid to low 5's in the day. A good bike ride will get me in the mid 4's if I don't watch out! 

My follow up is today. Feeling quite positive. Blood pressure is good. Pulse 55 at rest, so if the blood is higher (40 last time) or cholesterol is up a bit, well there is the motivation kicking in. AS IT HAS BEEN said by many on this thread a good place to START for this individual is right on here! 

I wouldn't be where I am one year and a bit in without the advice and support I got/get on here!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2018)

grainger said:


> Hey all.
> 
> So, I haven’t seen my friend in a while as the whole having a 2nd child has got in the way recently!
> But my mum saw him yesterday at some function and apparently he was talking to another type 2 and he was evidently telling her things he’d recently learnt etc! So I have no idea what his levels are doing etc but it’s sounding like at the very least he’s now talking about it and has clearly read some of the books I gave him or started talking more to people which can only be a good thing....
> ...


Great to hear


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2018)

Bryan Osborne said:


> I have to say that my GP has been BRILLIANT. Whatever I wanted in order to get myself off my chuff or indeed to motivate and encourage me has been outstanding. Well thats the first two "visits!" Enter stage right the Diabetes "Practitioner!" I went in to see this new bod because I thought I was having a problem. I had managed to lose 21kg through changing lifestyle, diet and moderate exercise. I was feeling the best I had been for years. She kept me waiting an hour!
> 
> I suggested i might be having some side effects and she waived her hands about and basically said its a load of rubbish, THEN proceeded to give me the Diabetes UK Magazine...! Err hello? I have been diagnosed over a year, the only sensible advice in any quality I have got from this forum.
> 
> ...


That's terrific Bryan, great news!  And well done for standing your ground and getting to see a more well-informed practitioner


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 4, 2018)

Advice is given here freely...however the credit is due to those individual members who implement the changes recommended...who reduce their carb intake...find the right diet...get themselves more active if that's possible...then pass on the advice they are given...they are to be applauded...so @Bryan Osborne & @grainger hearing such positive results is a great incentive for those newbies who come here looking for the support they need...often sadly lacking from many of our health care professionals...well done.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 4, 2018)

You all seem to have forgotten that GPs and nurses treat peoples illnesses and defects and for this they are trained.  Very rarely are GPs and nurses trained in diet and exercise and that is why they may (if you are lucky or not depending on your point of view/experience) refer you to a dietician or advocate a Gym/long walk etc.  If a GP or nurse has personal experience of someone with diabetes (friend or relative) then they will be more inclined to be enthusiastic towards a diabetic. If you are lucky they will have aquired a bedside manner (my daughter worked in a care home before starting her training and the lecturers commented on her bedside manner (she is now a consultant).
on the topic of age, it is true that perhaps at 70, like me, that quality of life is more important than intensive treatment.  I am sure the comment was meant as a joke (even if in bad taste)


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 4, 2018)

When I have an appointment with a DSN...(a diabetes specialist nurse) I would say expecting s/he to specialise in diabetes would be a perfectly legitimate expectation...and not at all unreasonable.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 5, 2018)

Absolutely Bubbsie. Anyone given the title Diabetes Specialist Nurse should be exactly that, not just  a practice nurse who has the time and inclination to do the clinic, which is what usually happens.


----------



## Bryan Osborne (Jul 5, 2018)

I am sorry but the majority of Surgeries now have a diabetes "Practitioner" maybe I am unlucky but I have had three. TWO of who were as much use as a chocolate fireguard! For Diabetics diet and exercise advice is pretty critical. Example "You are type 2 so there is no need to meter! Err hello my Hba1c was NINETY SIX on diagnosis. Someone tell my how someone can possibly find out the effect of foods diet and exercise without measuring their blood? Its rubbish.

After 14 months my Hba1c has fallen to 39 (it was 40), weight down 20kg+ pulse 55, BP 120/70. Cholesterol 4.4 (a surprise considering my diet!). How, hard work at it and monitoring. I now have a varied diet and exercise regime that is pretty passive and I can maintain my weigh and pretty well live medicine free, although on GOOD advice,         I stick with one 500mg Metformin with main meal daily because of the benefits to internal organs..

If I had listened to the Practice Specialist?

They we gobsmacked at my results which threw in a completely normal liver function having had "Fatty Liver" since 1995! The GP had admitted they would have expected me to lose about 8-10kg and to have a Hba1c result in the mid FIFTIES!

It shows that it is just unfortunate, but there IS a one coat fits all policy and no time for individuals unless you press hard for a GP appointment. In reality it is sad, that however you end up with diabetes, it doesn't really matter. As long as you are willing to take charge of it and be sensible you can control it. Why should you have to go off all over the place for sound advice and support? Any GOOD GP or DB Specialist should be able to offer consideration on a personal situation otherwise we should just go online and plug ourselves into the internet!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 5, 2018)

Couldn't agree more Bryan...don't be sorry what you said is absolutely spot on...well done.


----------

